# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Venta de pasas rubias al por mayor

## miltonext

Buen dia, estoy vendiendo pasas rubias al por mayor en la ciudad de ica, interesados dejenme un mensaje para poder coordinar precios. SaludosTemas similares: Compra de pasas morenas REQUERIMIENTO DE PASAS PARA COLOMBIA VENTA DE ESPARRAGOS VERDE Y BLANCO ENTERO AL POR MAYOR Compro Pasas de Uva y Ajonjoli Organicos Mercado de Pasas en el Perú

----------


## luisdy

Me gustaria recibir informacion mas detallada al respecto, mi correo es luisdy@aol.com, si puedes enviarme tu telefono para preguntas adicionales major, 
Luis Delgado Glave

----------


## joseenrique

Si puedieses enviar mayor informacion de volumen y precios asimismo si cuentas pasas negras. El correo es pepegaige@gmail.com Gracias

----------


## Orison San Juan Guzmán

Buenas noches, 
Enviar mayor informacion a:  osanjuan@likingfoods.com 
Gracias 
Atte. 
Orison San Juan

----------


## Gabriel Hidalgo

Hola, favor enviarme tus datos de contacto, requiero pasas negras y rubias para empresa de consumo masivo. gracias!

----------


## Angierr29

Hola tengo pasa negra sin pepa ; escribeme a spagro.sac@outlook.com o llamame al 944701558

----------


## ricard0

hola Gabriel soy Angie Ramos, soy productora de pecanas y pasas negras , si estas interesado llamame al 944701558 o mandame tu numero gracias

----------


## SILVIA TERESA

HOLA, ESTOY INTERESADA, PASAME TU NUMERO Y TU CORREO URGENTE!

----------


## ricard0

hola Silvia es 944701558 angie ramos

----------


## SILVIA TERESA

Estimada 
No tendras pasas morena?

----------


## Angierr29

Buenas noches Silvia si tengo pasas morenas , te dejo mi numero de celular 944701558 angie ramos

----------


## Angierr29

Buenas noches Silvia, si tengo pasas morenas , te dejo mi numero.944701558 angie ramos

----------


## Ojojoy Distribuidora

Hola.
Estoy intersado en su producto.
Tienen pepa?
Son pasas limpias, sin arena, piedras u otras impuresas?
Atentamente.
Wilmer Lavarello
920 194030 info@ojojoydistribuidora.com

----------

